# Electrical Safety student manual



## ruinexplorer (Oct 2, 2011)

Richard Cadena is offering a free download of the NIOSH Electrical Safety: Safety and Health for Electrical Trades, Student Manual on his Academy of Production Technology website.

From the document:

> This document is in the public domain and may be freely copied or reprinted.




This is a good addition to the Fluke CD mentioned in the wiki.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info, this'll make a good addition to my folder of electrical info for new electricians and management as both seem to not know why I do things the way I do.


----------



## ScottT (Oct 2, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> This is a good addition to the Fluke CD mentioned in the wiki.


 
Odd, the Fluke website doesn't let me add the DVD to my cart. Fluke?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 2, 2011)

ScottT said:


> Odd, the Fluke website doesn't let me add the DVD to my cart. Fluke?


 
Put a "1" in the box before adding to your cart so that it knows how many you want. Also, the DVD does have a cost associated with it, but the CD does not (even includes free shipping).


----------



## ScottT (Oct 3, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Put a "1" in the box before adding to your cart so that it knows how many you want. Also, the DVD does have a cost associated with it, but the CD does not (even includes free shipping).



Yes, that would help. Thanks!


----------



## josh88 (Oct 4, 2011)

which is interesting considering it says limit one per customer. so why don't they just have it set to 1? odd.


----------

